# July Acquisitions



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I suppose there could be a plaid skin for the camera out there...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
A great start to the months discoveries, but should the first/top button on that sport coat be buttoned?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Pair of Herring Attlee in brown calf arrived today! Great service and very fast shipping.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> A great start to the months discoveries, but should the first/top button on that sport coat be buttoned?


It's more of a winter than fall jacket, actually. Heavier-gauge wool like the LLB insulated sport coats, but without the added Thinsulate. Might be a bit much to expect a 3/2 roll on this. Too bad I have to wait to enjoy it.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Taken Aback, that is a great looking madras L/S, what's the source?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm afraid it's OOS now, but it's one of the recent ones (sail blue) from LE. I might grab the dark violet one Billax got next (still available).


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you good sir.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Hit the AE mother load last night... All in my size, all barely worn (no creasing, soles look like new):
Strand in walnut
Strawfut in brown/cream
Saddle shoes (no model name, just #4958)
Delivered to my door: $350!


----------



## Mox (May 30, 2012)

Tuckerz? Truckz? Oh wait...














I came across these on an auction site. The misspelled name brought to my mind a mass-produced, cheap manufacturer, but just looking at the shoes in the wide view, I knew that was not the case. After seeing the maker-stamp on the insole picture, I did some research and discovered I was right. I was the only bidder and was able to obtain the lot at the minimum bid.

I just answered the door and received my two pair of Nikolaus Tuckzek shoes with a shoe travel bag that holds six pairs of shoes. The left metal shoe tree with the black shoes is stamped "N. Tuczek", while the cedar trees in the suede shoes are labeled "Miller". There is also a pair of knit shoe bags labeled "Hartmann".

The shoes a bit too small for my size 10.5 feet, which is probably a good thing, as I'd be really tempted to wear the beautiful suede pair.

Not a bad find, I think.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

^^^^
Er..wow!!

I'd definitely be interested if those suedes are around a 10D...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

In my quest for a good fit and smokin' deal on a Gloverall Duffle, I did the unthinkable and picked up this women's (yeah, I said it) 512C in Navy for $46:










It's marked a size EUR 38, a GB size and a FR size, and all the way at the very bottom of the tag, a USA 10. That'll be snipped. Also, I'm planning on getting the wood/jute toggles from Gloverall and then just reversing the buttoning. Otherwise, it's identical in every detail to the men's version.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

FWIW, some UK mens' coats (like Barbour) button/zip on the "wrong" side. You might consider leaving it as-is.

Must be related to driving on the left.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Topsider said:


> FWIW, some UK mens' coats (like Barbour) button/zip on the "wrong" side. You might consider leaving it as-is.
> 
> Must be related to driving on the left.


Actually, the zips are on the opposite sides but button placement is the same as it is here.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

hardline_42 said:


> Actually, the zips are on the opposite sides but button placement is the same as it is here.


Go figure. I'm curious whether there's any reason for that.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> In my quest for a good fit and smokin' deal on a Gloverall Duffle, I did the unthinkable and picked up this women's (yeah, I said it) 512C in Navy for $46:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here I was being nervous about feeling some women's topsiders might not look that bad.

And no, it wasn't these:


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I'm afraid it's OOS now, but it's one of the recent ones (sail blue) from LE. I might grab the dark violet one Billax got next (still available).


How is the fit on those? Comparable to their regular fit or is it more trim?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Contrary to what my initial post said, I really don't have any issues with buying women's sizes in unisex items. I've got a pair of Duluth branded Thorogood women's workboots that I bought from Sportsman's Guide for all of $30. I had to buy the biggest, widest size they had available, and wouldn't you know it, they fit perfectly and don't look too womanly, IMO:


----------



## Barrow Jacket (Mar 14, 2012)

Got 3 new items for some casual wear.

1) Ordered one of LE madras shirts, seen here. I've found their casual shirts are good for knocking around and weekend wear, although I'm still trying to determine which sizes fit best. They seem to vary depending on the shirt type and material.









2) Got some LL Bean Camp Mocs for same type weekend knock around wear. I have been struggling with something to wear with shorts that was casual/comfortable. Leather flip flops are too casual, and penny loafers were too dressy. Hopefully these can suffice though the Rancourt Pinch Pennies may be in my future. 









3) Amish handcrafted classic bridle leather belt for use with chinos/shorts (photo unavailable).


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

ArtVandalay said:


> How is the fit on those? Comparable to their regular fit or is it more trim?


Don't confuse these with CANVAS. I always buy regular/traditional cut, and I've compared it to some S/S ones from the last three seasons. The cut seems to be the same in the chest, length, and P2P. That's despite the fact the last few S/S shirts I bought were from Sri Lanka while the L/S is Bangladeshi. Incidentally, I also have another I grew out of from 3 or 4 years ago from Bangladesh. I wonder why they shifted production back there.

Has anyone ordered the current S/S versions? Can you tell us where they're manufactured?


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

London hauling...


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Nice. I think that if I had to have just one brand of dress shirt it would probably be Hilditch and Key. I absolutely love the ones I have.


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

CMDC said:


> ^Nice. I think that if I had to have just one brand of dress shirt it would probably be Hilditch and Key. I absolutely love the ones I have.


I like them, too. They're a lot cheaper on sale at Jermyn Street than locally at Fox & Co. I would have bought more but figured I'd try out the New & Lingwood look instead.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Taken Aback, you're a bad influence on me! :cool2:


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Hardiw1 said:


> Taken Aback, you're a bad influence on me! :cool2:


You're one to talk. Mako begets Stingray!

As I long thought, the Stingray is essentially a Mako variant. There's more that's the same between the two than different (Well, the Stingray has a removable insole).


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

^ Glad they've got a good home.


----------



## Fratelli (Nov 10, 2011)

That is one smart looking black watch tartan sports coat.



Taken Aback said:


> I suppose there could be a plaid skin for the camera out there...


----------



## Fratelli (Nov 10, 2011)

I won't tell if you won't.


----------



## Fratelli (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice jacket. I had one a few months back in my inventory, but it was too big for me. 



K Street said:


> London hauling...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Fratelli said:


> I won't tell if you won't.


If you are a man with many names, it might not matter if I told.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Some nice stuff in the StLouisIvy Etsy shop, none my size though. 

TA don't you also wear a 48?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

No need to broadcast it! :wink2:


----------



## FJW (Jan 25, 2012)

From a recent LL Bean Sale









A JAB Seersucker sportcoat during the recent 70% off sale. At $88...how could I resist?
Also several shoe trees at $7.50 each


----------



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

Brooks Brothers Fine Stripe Fitzgerald Fit Suit
On Clearance for $358.80

Screenshot from website:









On me, just back from the alterations:









Size 38S. I think it fits pretty well. I had the sleeves shortened slightly, the waist let out slightly, and the pants hemmed. The material is crisp and lightweight for summer.
I am not sure about the buttons. The website showed dark buttons, but my suit came with light buttons. I asked the sales associate, and she gave me a set of dark buttons, which they would put on if I wanted.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Looks good! Personally, I think the lighter-colored buttons are great. The dark ones make the suit appear much more ordinary.


----------



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks, I will wear it a few times with these buttons and think about it.


----------



## AbrahamFromNewOrleans (Jul 1, 2012)

*I won't purchase another suit at a department store again..*

Brook Brothers "BrooksCool" Navy Blue Suit in the Fitzgerald cut for $125 (includes shipping) on Ebay:


























I should receive the BB suit next week.

New Navy Oxxford Suit off Ebay for $75 (includes shipping):


































I received this suit today. It won't work for wear during the summer months but I am looking forward to wearing during our 2 months of winter. This suit is hands down better than the Kenneth Cole New York suits I am currently wearing.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

AbrahamFromNewOrleans said:


> I received this suit today. It won't work for wear during the summer months but I am looking forward to wearing during our 2 months of winter. This suit is hands down better than the Kenneth Cole New York suits I am currently wearing.


Excellent acquisition, Abraham!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Oxxford vs. Kenneth Cole is a no-brainer. If you're gonna buy stuff at thrift, buy quality.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Hamilton Railway Special that was my grandfathers. The serial number places it at 1949 or 1950.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*Would trade it all for AE's, but...*



Taken Aback said:


> I'm afraid it's OOS now, but it's one of the recent ones (sail blue) from LE. I might grab the dark violet one Billax got next (still available).





Hardiw1 said:


> Taken Aback, you're a bad influence on me! :cool2:


Took me a bit, but I succumbed today as well (Hey, they dropped the price, and there's another 30% off promo). Also grabbed this:










Of course, I took advantage of the JAB promos too. Grabbed these:
















We'll see how they turn out. I prefer non-patch madras trousers, so these _may_ become shorts.

Also added some more trees and a couple pocket squares.

EDIT: Forgot these:

I tried to stop myself....I really did.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I couldn't make it through the new "extra 20% off sale" at J. Press without some damage to the wallet. Here are the two jackets I picked up:

1) https://jpressonline.com/sportcoats_presstige_detail.php?id=J42114N

2) https://jpressonline.com/sportcoats_pressclusive_detail.php?id=J21852S


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

The Mrs. has something to return out the outlets, so I went to Saks and ended up with 4 silk knit ties for $33. 2 Saks label - Eggplant and Grey, and 2 Gitman Bros - Argyll and Sutherland and (in homage to the Billy Wilder Movie 'The Apartment') Black.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

I visited a friend in Oklahoma a couple weeks ago and came back with some Red Wing boots. Not the 1155 style that's been highly touted here, but I like 'em! The style is 2231.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

More free socks from DSW:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Not clothing related, but my wife bought me a Gränsfors Bruks Scandinavian Forest Axe as an early wedding anniversary present. I love everything about it: hand-forged in Sweden by an actual blacksmith (his initials are on the poll), shaving-sharp edge right out of the box and a perfectly straight-grained hickory handle treated with boiled linseed oil.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

^^ That's beautiful!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

That scared me out of those socks.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

TweedyDon said:


> ^^ That's beautiful!


 Thanks, Tweedy. It's as simple a tool as it gets, but it's perfectly balanced, aligned and finished (the handle, at least) and the bit is an excellent shape for all the resinous softwood on my property. A true joy to use. Now I have to collect the whole set!



Taken Aback said:


> That scared me out of those socks.


I'll only use it for good, I promise.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> Now I have to collect the whole set!


She should have subscribed you to the axe of the month plan.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

A few very small pick-ups from the J.Crew Outlet. I was glad to see these socks as I was sent there by the GF to get a credit card wallet for myself. I have never carried a wallet in my life and after having my card fall out of my pocket (mostly in my car)she said that it was time that got a little more responsible. The one I want is on backorder this one will have to do in the mean time.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Those are some good looking socks, OCBD. I may have to get up to Monroe soon...may I ask the cost?


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Art Vandalay - Thanks. They were $8.50 and if you get two pair of socks you get an additional 20% off. In hindsight, I should have grabbed another pair as I am still mad at myself for not getting multiples of my Target regimentish socks.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

They were/are heavily discounted online in J Crew's factory selection, and there have been a few promo codes on top of that. I remember them having some motif ones like the Polo ones I posted too.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Filson Medium Travel Bag


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Nice Alan. I have that same bag in olive green, a gift from my Dad probably 15 yrs ago. Still going strong with many many years of life left. Wonderful weekend bag. I like the color as well.

*Enjoying the blog as well, will be following it.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thanks! A neighborly heads up, U.G. White in Athens might be worth checking out if you're interested in Filson (some recent in-store sales). That's the source of the bag above.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info. They have a nice website for a small company. If I'm up that way I will certainly check it out.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I just wanted to add that the JAB madras trousers were also from India, and not bad at all for $10 a pop including shipping.

The dark violet madras shirt from LE looked a little bit more faded than the one Billax got, or even the one on LE's site, though.


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

4 Sean O Flynn shirts ordered-
3 Saronno poplin 120s in colour 401.(powder blue)
1 white Millenium Star

2 John Smedley Midnight Blue v neck merino wool jumpers

Ordered black bespoke Spanish nappa jacket

Ordered John Lobb bespoke buckle boots on mid black box

Gieves and Hawkes 21oz Japanese Kurabo denim bespoke jeans with Alumo pockets to match shirts

Pre-ordered 19oz bespoke jeans for next year
Pre-ordered 6 shirts for next year

Spent a lot of money!!!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

x-post - today's haul from the BB clearance center in Garland, NC










$1700-ish (retail) worth of stuff for a hair over $300.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

A few more pairs of socks for me. This time they are from Rugby and were on sale for $9.99 a piece. They appear to be otc, too. I am especially excited for the green pair.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, those are fantastic, OCBD. Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## wannaB1L (Jul 30, 2006)

July: Lacoste Polo, 2 Brooks Brothers slim OCBD, Seersucker shorts and boaters by Bass. Purchased at half price or less.


----------



## Fletch (Jul 11, 2012)

While in the States picked up 2 RL OCBD, 3 LE OCBD, 3 LE v neck sweaters, BB Chinos, Michael Kors blue blazer & Timberland boat shoes. Total was less than $200. All but the BB chinos and LE OCBD's were new.


----------

